
Show HN: InstaPDF - Go Paperless (iOS,Mac) - mmackh
https://instapdf.com/?src=hn
======
stephenr
This doesn’t seem to use device native cloud storage (ie iCloud on macOS/iOS).

Why?

This is more of a general thing, but you’re doing it too - why do app
developers feel this need to store data in their own secret squirrel cloud
system that the user has zero reason to trust.

------
mmackh
I've been working on InstaPDF for the last 7 years. I'd be happy to answer any
questions you might have.

